# GTVC-Mfg lower recievers



## bmcook (May 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I just aquired a GTVC lower reciever the other day and I did some research on these lowers and they look like they are really good quality billet recievers. They are made in Newnan Ga, my question is does anyone here have one or know anyone that does? I wanted to know if they used the mil spec or commercial buffer tube? Or do they both have the same threads to where either one will screw in any receiver. I looked on the website and it didnt say. I need to swap stocks on it and dont know what one to get. Please help.


----------



## Speedemon (May 23, 2010)

Threads should all be the same. Here is a drawing showing the difference between Mil-Spec and Commercial from MagPul site.
http://store.magpul.com/downloads/Receiver_Extension_Comparison.pdf
I want to check these Lowers out as they are real close to my location.


----------



## bmcook (May 23, 2010)

*I got it*

I did get it in it was just really tight. I will try to get pics up. you can see them at www.gtvc-mfg.com


----------



## telsonman (May 27, 2010)

Thats a pretty sweet lower. you can even get it engraved before they mail it. Perfect for doing an SBR. Matter of fact, I might get one for a 9mm build.


----------



## Speedemon (May 28, 2010)

Any idea where they will engrave it? The front of the mag well is the waffle pattern. I'm wanting to do a SBR also.


----------



## gjdjr1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, never heard of them and they are 5 miles away.  Good to see local quality manufacturing.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 2, 2010)

Speedemon said:


> Any idea where they will engrave it? The front of the mag well is the waffle pattern. I'm wanting to do a SBR also.



Orion Arms has specific locations they engrave, I like right above the trigger guard or over the trigger pin hole.  I would think most engraves could do the same although the front of the mag well is out of the question on this lower.

http://www.orion-arms.com/gun-engraving/short-barrel-rifle-engraving-locations.html


----------



## bmcook (Jul 2, 2010)

When I went to pick up a couple of them they had some that they were engraving and I guess they could do it anywhere you wanted one even had flames on it.


----------



## DblTee (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool, you know if they have plans to make anything besides lowers???


----------



## bmcook (Jul 4, 2010)

I think he was talking about making a side charge upper he showed it to me on a CAD program.


----------

